# 101 uses for PVC - AZ Haunters



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

PVC! It’s cheap, it’s flexible, it’s relatively strong, and it is another staple of haunters everywhere. If you are wondering what you can do with this material, or how to work with it, you want to attend this one. If you have some PVC creations to show off, or some special methods for working with it, please bring them! We want to learn!

Hosted in Glendale, AZ.
Visit AZHaunters.com for details - you must be a member to view the event.


----------

